

Sociopathy Is Running the US - Part Two - zotz
http://www.caseyresearch.com/articles/sociopathy-running-us-part-two

======
kghose
Sociopaths have always been in power. There is not much socially unique about
our times. Scales have changed (there are so many people!) but not the
principles.

~~~
zotz
Up until recently, us non-sociopaths used to have a little more recourse, in
the US anyway.

The past ten years have changed all that. Very little wiggle room to escape
them conventionally anymore. We have to resort to more and more extreme means
to be able to find some small escape from them. That's why I no longer use
commercial airlines, for instance.

